# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Leonard Cohen

## whisper

Kantautori  im  i  preferuar ,  por  gjithashtu  edhe nje  poet  teper  i  ngrohte  dhe  njerezor...

*Hey, That's No Way To Say Goodbye*


  I loved you in the morning, our kisses deep and warm, 
your hair upon the pillow like a sleepy golden storm, 
yes, many loved before us, I know that we are not new, 
in city and in forest they smiled like me and you, 
but now it's come to distances and both of us must try, 
your eyes are soft with sorrow, 
Hey, that's no way to say goodbye

----------


## oiseau en vol

E vertete zoteri, edhe per mua eshte nga me te preferuarit, por kujdes, ai ben pjese ne "Syrin qe sheh gjithçka"... he's a jew, whisper...

Lene menjane keto, _Dance me to the end of love_ eshte vertete nje mrekulli :)

----------


## whisper

Hey  zogth,  u peshkove  shume  shpejt...Sigurisht ai  eshte  _a  jew_...dhe  eshte  te  te  preferuarit  e  mi  *per sa  kohe  qe  prodhon art  dhe jo  luftra*...Nuk  ka  te  thote  ai  argumenti  yt...se  qenka  _a  jew_...*Ashtu  sikurse  jo  cdo  shqiptar  eshte ...shqiptar*.(  ne kuptim  _invers_  kjo )
Nejse....ketu nuk jemi  te  masoneria...ndaj  nuk  dua  te  komentojme  me  shume  per  jews...
Ne  temen  e  duhur  t'i  kam  dhene  pergjigjet  e  duhura  dhe  do  te  t'i  jap  sa  here  te  duash...
Nuk  ka  holokaust  ne  muzike akoma...lol

----------


## whisper

*Bird On The Wire*


  Like a bird on the wire, 
like a drunk in a midnight choir 
I have tried in my way to be free. 
Like a worm on a hook, 
like a knight from some old fashioned book 
I have saved all my ribbons for thee. 
If I, if I have been unkind, 
I hope that you can just let it go by. 
If I, if I have been untrue 
I hope you know it was never to you.

----------


## whisper

_Miqesisht  per  zogthin..._  kete  tekst  qe  me  pelqen  shume...


*"Dance Me To The End Of Love"*

Dance me to your beauty with a burning violin 
Dance me through the panic 'til I'm gathered safely in 
Lift me like an olive branch and be my homeward dove 
Dance me to the end of love 
Dance me to the end of love 
Oh let me see your beauty when the witnesses are gone 
Let me feel you moving like they do in Babylon 
Show me slowly what I only know the limits of 
Dance me to the end of love 
Dance me to the end of love 

Dance me to the wedding now, dance me on and on 
Dance me very tenderly and dance me very long 
We're both of us beneath our love, we're both of us above 
Dance me to the end of love 
Dance me to the end of love 

Dance me to the children who are asking to be born 
Dance me through the curtains that our kisses have outworn 
Raise a tent of shelter now, though every thread is torn 
Dance me to the end of love 

Dance me to your beauty with a burning violin 
Dance me through the panic till I'm gathered safely in 
Touch me with your naked hand or touch me with your glove 
Dance me to the end of love 
Dance me to the end of love 
Dance me to the end of love

----------


## whisper

*Waiting For The Miracle* 

Baby, I've been waiting, 
I've been waiting night and day. 
I didn't see the time, 
I waited half my life away. 
There were lots of invitations 
and I know you sent me some, 
but I was waiting 
for the miracle, for the miracle to come. 

I know you really loved me. 
but, you see, my hands were tied. 
I know it must have hurt you, 
it must have hurt your pride 
to have to stand beneath my window 
with your bugle and your drum, 
and me I'm up there waiting 
for the miracle, for the miracle to come. 

Ah I don't believe you'd like it, 
You wouldn't like it here. 
There ain't no entertainment 
and the judgements are severe. 
The Maestro says it's Mozart 
but it sounds like bubble gum 
when you're waiting 
for the miracle, for the miracle to come. 

Waiting for the miracle 
There's nothing left to do. 
I haven't been this happy 
since the end of World War II. 

Nothing left to do 
when you know that you've been taken. 
Nothing left to do 
when you're begging for a crumb 
Nothing left to do 
when you've got to go on waiting 
waiting for the miracle to come. 

I dreamed about you, baby. 
It was just the other night. 
Most of you was naked 
Ah but some of you was light. 
The sands of time were falling 
from your fingers and your thumb, 
and you were waiting 
for the miracle, for the miracle to come 

Ah baby, let's get married, 
we've been alone too long. 
Let's be alone together. 
Let's see if we're that strong. 
Yeah let's do something crazy, 
something absolutely wrong 
while we're waiting 
for the miracle, for the miracle to come. 

Nothing left to do ... 

When you've fallen on the highway 
and you're lying in the rain, 
and they ask you how you're doing 
of course you'll say you can't complain -- 
If you're squeezed for information, 
that's when you've got to play it dumb: 
You just say you're out there waiting 
for the miracle, for the miracle to come.

----------


## whisper

*The Future* 


Give me back my broken night 
my mirrored room, my secret life 
it's lonely here, 
there's no one left to torture 
Give me absolute control 
over every living soul 
And lie beside me, baby, 
that's an order! 
Give me crack and anal sex 
Take the only tree that's left 
and stuff it up the hole 
in your culture 
Give me back the Berlin wall 
give me Stalin and St Paul 
I've seen the future, brother: 
it is murder. 
Things are going to slide, slide in all directions 
Won't be nothing 
Nothing you can measure anymore 
The blizzard, the blizzard of the world 
has crossed the threshold 
and it has overturned 
the order of the soul 
When they said REPENT REPENT 
I wonder what they meant 
When they said REPENT REPENT 
I wonder what they meant 
When they said REPENT REPENT 
I wonder what they meant 
You don't know me from the wind 
you never will, you never did 
I'm the little jew 
who wrote the Bible 
I've seen the nations rise and fall 
I've heard their stories, heard them all 
but love's the only engine of survival 
Your servant here, he has been told 
to say it clear, to say it cold: 
It's over, it ain't going 
any further 
And now the wheels of heaven stop 
you feel the devil's riding crop 
Get ready for the future: 
it is murder 
Things are going to slide ... 
There'll be the breaking of the ancient 
western code 
Your private life will suddenly explode 
There'll be phantoms 
There'll be fires on the road 
and the white man dancing 
You'll see a woman 
hanging upside down 
her features covered by her fallen gown 
and all the lousy little poets 
coming round 
tryin' to sound like Charlie Manson 
and the white man dancin' 
Give me back the Berlin wall 
Give me Stalin and St Paul 
Give me Christ 
or give me Hiroshima 
Destroy another fetus now 
We don't like children anyhow 
I've seen the future, baby: 
it is murder 
Things are going to slide ... 
When they said REPENT REPENT ...

----------


## citizen insane

_All There is to know about Adolf Eichmann_

EYES: ..................................................  ............Medium
HAIR:.............................................  .............. ...Medium
WEIGHT: ..................................................  .......Medium
HEIGHT: ..................................................  ........Medium
DISTINGUISHING FEATURES: ...........................None
NUMBER OF FINGERS: .....................................Ten
INTELLIGENCE: ...............................................Med  ium

What did you expect?

Talons?

Oversize incisors?

Green saliva?

Madness?

----------


## Henri

Pashe nje dokumentar te shkurter mbi Suzanen - shkasin e kenges me poshte, qe ndoshta eshte me "popullorja" e Kohen. 

Suzanne takes you down to her place near the river
You can hear the boats go by
You can spend the night beside her
And you know that she's half crazy
But that's why you want to be there
And she feeds you tea and oranges
That come all the way from China
And just when you mean to tell her
That you have no love to give her
Then she gets you on her wavelength
And she lets the river answer
That you've always been her lover
And you want to travel with her
And you want to travel blind
And you know that she will trust you
For you've touched her perfect body with your mind.
And Jesus was a sailor
When he walked upon the water
And he spent a long time watching
From his lonely wooden tower
And when he knew for certain
Only drowning men could see him
He said "All men will be sailors then
Until the sea shall free them"
But he himself was broken
Long before the sky would open
Forsaken, almost human
He sank beneath your wisdom like a stone
And you want to travel with him
And you want to travel blind
And you think maybe you'll trust him
For he's touched your perfect body with his mind.

Now Suzanne takes your hand
And she leads you to the river
She is wearing rags and feathers
From Salvation Army counters
And the sun pours down like honey
On our lady of the harbour
And she shows you where to look
Among the garbage and the flowers
There are heroes in the seaweed
There are children in the morning
They are leaning out for love
And they will lean that way forever
While Suzanne holds the mirror
And you want to travel with her
And you want to travel blind
And you know that you can trust her
For she's touched your perfect body with her mind.

----------


## Henri

(pretty much every woman's dream udhuu)

If you want a lover
I'll do anything you ask me to
And if you want another kind of love
I'll wear a mask for you
If you want a partner
Take my hand
Or if you want to strike me down in anger
Here I stand
I'm your man
If you want a boxer
I will step into the ring for you
And if you want a doctor
I'll examine every inch of you
If you want a driver
Climb inside
Or if you want to take me for a ride
You know you can
I'm your man

Ah, the moon's too bright
The chain's too tight
The beast won't go to sleep
I've been running through these promises to you
That I made and I could not keep
Ah but a man never got a woman back
Not by begging on his knees
Or I'd crawl to you baby
And I'd fall at your feet
And I'd howl at your beauty
Like a dog in heat
And I'd claw at your heart
And I'd tear at your sheet
I'd say please, please
I'm your man

And if you've got to sleep
A moment on the road
I will steer for you
And if you want to work the street alone
I'll disappear for you
If you want a father for your child
Or only want to walk with me a while
Across the sand
I'm your man

If you want a lover
I'll do anything you ask me to
And if you want another kind of love
I'll wear a mask for you

----------


## Larsus

_
I saw you this morning. 
You were moving so fast. 
Can't seem to loosen my grip 
On the past. 
And I miss you so much. 
There's no one in sight. 
And we're still making love 
In My Secret Life. 

I smile when I'm angry. 
I cheat and I lie. 
I do what I have to do 
To get by. 
But I know what is wrong. 
And I know what is right. 
And I'd die for the truth 
In My Secret Life. 

Hold on, hold on, my brother. 
My sister, hold on tight. 
I finally got my orders. 
I'll be marching through the morning, 
Marching through the night, 
Moving cross the borders 
Of My Secret Life. 

Looked through the paper. 
Makes you want to cry. 
Nobody cares if the people 
Live or die. 
And the dealer wants you thinking 
That it's either black or white. 
Thank G-d it's not that simple 
In My Secret Life. 

I bite my lip. 
I buy what I'm told: 
From the latest hit, 
To the wisdom of old. 
But I'm always alone. 
And my heart is like ice. 
And it's crowded and cold 
In My Secret Life. 
_

----------


## Anisela

*Dear Heather
Please walk by me again
With a drink in your hand
And your legs all white
From dhe winter.........*

----------


## Henri

Kjo me poshte eshte nje nga poezite me te preferuara per mua:

* THE DRAWER'S CONDITION ON NOVEMBER 28, 1961*  - marre nga "Strange Music - Selected Poems and Songs" (kesaj i them dhurate per Valentinin unë :))

Is there anything emptier
than the drawer where
you used to store your opium?
How like a black-eyed Susan
blinded into ordinary daisy
is my pretty kitchen drawer!
How like a nose sans nostrils
is my bare wooden drawer!
How like an eggless basket!
How like a pool sans tortoise!
My hand has explored
my drawer like a rat
in an experiment of mazes.
Reader, I may safely say
there's not an emptier drawer
in all of Christendom!

----------


## Henri

* THE MUSIC CREPT BY US* 

I would like to remind
the management
that the drinks are watered
and the hat-check girl
has syphilis
and the band is composed
of former SS monsters
However since it is
New Year's Eve
and I have lip cancer
I will place my
paper hat on my
concussion and dance

----------


## Anisela

*Go No More A-Roving

So we`ll go no more a -roving
So late in to the night,
Though the hearts be still as loving,
And the moon be still as bright.
For the swor outwears the breast
And the heart most pause to breathe,
And love itsealf have rest.
Though the night was made for loving,
And the day returns too soon,
Yet we`ll go no more a-roving
By the light of the moon*

----------


## Henri

*A Person Who Eats Meat*

A person who eats meat
wants to get his teeth into something
A person who does not eat meat
wants to get his teeth into something else
If these thoughts interest you for even a moment
you are lost

----------


## Henri

*MARITA*

MARITA
PLEASE FIND ME
I AM ALMOST 30

----------


## Henri

_ Whisper, kjo me poshte nuk eshte bere kenge ende, mgjs e degjon ne çdo cep :-) - H_

- All right, Edith. What seems to be the trouble now?
-I can't make myself come any more.
- Of course,, you can't. If we're going to perfect the pan-orgasmic body, extend the erogenous zone over the whole fleshy envelope, popularize the Telephone dance, then we've got to begin by diminishing the tyranny of nipples, lips, clitoris, and asshole.
-You're going against G-d, F. You say dirty words.
-I'll take my chances.
- I feel so lost since I can't make myself come any more. I'm not ready for the other stuff yet. It makes me too lonely. I feel blurred. Sometimes I forget where my cunt is.
- You make me weary, Edith. To think I've pinned all my hopes on you and your wretched husband.
- Give it back to me, F.
- All right, Edith. It's a very simple matter. We do it with books. I thought this might happen, so I brought the appropriate ones along. I also have in this trunk a number of artificial phalli (used by women), Vaginal Vibrators, the Rin-No-Tam and Godemiche or Dildo.
-Now you're talking.
- Just lie back and listen. Sink into the rubber sheet. Spread your legs and let the air-conditioning do its filthy work.
- O.K., shoot.
I cleared my famous throat. I chose a swollen book, frankly written, which describes various Auto-Erotic practices as indulged in by humans and animals, flowers, children and adults, all women of all ages and cultures. The area covered included: Why Wives Masturbate, What We Can Learn from the Anteater, Unsatisfied Women, Abnormalities and Eroticism, Techniques of Masturbation, Latitude of Females, Genital Shaving, Clitoral Discovery, Club Masturbation, Female Metal, Nine Rubber, Frame Caress, Urethral Masturbation, Individual Experiments, Masturbation and Children, Thigh-Friction Technique, Mammary Stimulation, Auto-Eroticism of Windows.
- Don't stop, F. I feel it coming back.
Her lovely brown fingers inched down her silky rounded belly. I continued reading in my slow, tantalizing, weather-reporting tones. I read to my deep breathing protègèe of the unusual sex practices, when Sex Becomes "Different". An "Unusual" sex practice is one where there is some greater pleasure than orgasm through intercourse. Most of these bizarre practices involve a measure of mutilation. shock, voyeurism, pain, or torture. The sex habits of the average person are relatively free of such sadistic or masochistic traits. NEVERTHELESS, the reader will be shocked to see how abnormal are the tastes of the so-called normal person. CASE HISTORIES and intensive field work. Filled with chapters detailing ALL ASPECTS of the sex act. SAMPLE HEADINGS: Rubbing, Seeing, Silk Rings, Satyriasis, Bestiality in Others. The average reader will be surprised to learn how "Unusual" practices are passed along by seemingly innocent, normal sex partners.
-It's so good, F. It's been so long.
Now it was late afternoon. The sky had darkened somewhat. Edith was touching herself everywhere, smelling herself shamelessly. I could hardly keep still myself. The texts had got to me. Goose pimples rose on her young form. I stared dumbly at Original drawings: male and female organs, both external and internal, drawings indicating correct and incorrect methods of penetration. Wives will benefit from seeing how the penis is received.
-Pelase, F. Don't leave me like this.
My throat was burning with the hunger of it. Love fondled. Edith writhed under her squeezes. She flipped over on her stomach, wielding her small beautiful fists in anal stimulation. I threw myself into a Handbook of Semi-Impotence. There were important pieces woven into the theme: how to enlarge the erect penis, penis darkness, use of lubricants, satisfaction during menstruation, abusing the menopause, a wife's manual assistance in overcoming semi-impotence.
-Don't touch me, F. I'll die.
I blurted out a piece on Fellatio and Cunnilingus Between Brother and Sister, and others. My hands were almost out of control. I stumbeld through a new concept for an exciting sex life. I didn't miss the section on longevity. THrilling culminations possible for all. Lesbians by the hundreds interviewed and bluntly questioned. Some tortured for coy answers. Speak up, you cheap dyke. An outstanding work showing the sex offender at work. Chemicals to get hair off palms. Not models! Actual Photos of Male and Female Sex Organs and Excrement. Explored Kissing.  The pages flew. Edith mumbling bad words through froth. Her fingers were bright and glistening, her tongue bruised from the taste of her waters. I spoke the books in everyday terms, the most sensitivity, cause of erection, Husband-Above- 1-17, Wife-Above 18-29, Seated 30-34, On-The-Side 35-38, Standing & Kneeling Positions 39-53, Miscellaneous Squats 54-109, Coital Movement in all Directions, both for Husband and Wife.
- Edith! I cried. Let me have Foreplay.
- Never.
I sped through a glossary of Sexual Terms. In 1852 Richard Burton (d. aet. 69) submitted calmly to circumcision at the age of 31. "Milkers". Detailed Library of Consummated Incest. Ten Steps on Miscegenation. Techniques of Notorious PHotographers. The Evidence of Extreme Acts. Sadism, Mutilation, Cannibalism, Cannibalism of Oralists, How to Match Disproportionate Organs. See the vivid birth of the new American woman. I shouted the recorded facts. She will not be denied the pleasures of sex. CASE HISTORIES show the changing trends. Filled with accounts of college girls eager to be propositioned. Women no longer inhibited by oral intimacy. Men masturbated to death. Cannibalism during Foreplay. Skull Coiton. Secrets of "Timing" the Climax. Foreskin, rpo, Con, and Indifferent. The Intimat Kiss, What are the benefits of sexual experimentation? Own and others' sexual make-up. Sin has to be taught. Kissing Negroes on their Mouths. Thigh Documents. Styles of Manual Pressure in Voluntary Indulgence. Death Rides a Camel. I gave her everything, My voice cried the Latex. I hid no laces, nor a pair of exciting open-front pants, nor soft elasticized bra instead of sagging, heavy wide bust, therefore youthful separation. O'er Edith's separate nipples I blabbed the full record, Santa Pants, Fire Alarm Snow, Glamour Tip, plain wrapper Thick Bust Jelly, washable leather Kinsey Doll, Smegma Discipline, the LITTLE SQUIRT ashtray, "SEND ME ANOTHER Rupture-Eraser so I will have one to change off with. It is enabling me to work top speed at my press machine 8hrs a day," this I threw in for sadness, for melancholy soft flat groin pad which might lurk in Edith's memory swamp as soiled lever, as stretched switch to bumpy apotheosis wet rocket come out of the fine printslum where the only trumpet solo is grandfather's stringy cough and underwear money problems.
Edith was wiggling her saliva-covered kneecaps, bouncing on the rivulets of lubrication. Her thighs were aglow with froth, and her pale anus was excavated by cruel false fingernails. She screamed for deliverance, the flight her imagination commanded denied by a half-enlightened cunt.
- Do something, F. I beg you. But don't touch me.
-Edith, darling! What have I done to you?
-Stand back, F!
-What can I do?
-Try.
-Torture story?
-Anything, F. Hurry.

(me vone vazhdojme me "Believe me, Edith". Te mbushemi nje here me fryme :)))

----------


## Era1

Po lajmero o njeri qe hap tema te tilla , bah ç'paske qene.

*Boogie Street*

O Crown of Light, O Darkened One,
I never thought we'd meet.
You kiss my lips, and then it's done:
I'm back on Boogie Street.

A sip of wine, a cigarette,
and then it's time to go
I tidied up the kitchenette;
I turned the old banjo.
I'm wanted at the traffic-jam.
They're saving me a seat.
I'm what I am, and what I am,
Is back on Boogie Street.

And O my love, I still recall
The pleasures that we knew;
The rivers and the waterfall,
Wherein I bathed with you.
Bewildered by your beauty there,
I'd kneel to dry your feet.
By such instruction you prepare
A man for Boogie Street.

O Crown of Light, O Darkened One...

So come, my friends, be not afraid.
We are so lightly here.
It is in love that we are made;
In love we disappear.
Though all the maps of blood and flesh
Are posted on the door,
There's no one who has told us yet
What Boogie Street is for.

O Crown of Light, O Darkened One...

A sip of wine, a cigarette,
And then it's time to go...

----------


## eris1979

Me kete poezi te shkurter te Leonard Cohen-it niste nje kenge e Tori Amos. Shpresoj t'ju pelqeje.


I heard of a man
who says words so beautifully
that if he only speaks their name
women give themselves to him.
If I am dumb beside your body
while silence blossoms like tumours on our lips
it is because I hear a man climb the stairs
and clear his throat outside our door.

----------

